
I Got Fired For Tweeting - antr
http://www.theawl.com/2013/07/millennial-fired-for-tweet?fb_action_ids=10152076555144196&fb_action_types=og.recommends
======
thecommentator
This guy isn't just a little in the wrong he's a lot in the wrong.

For a moment, lets assume its okay to insult a customer in the wrong on behalf
of your employer. If that was the case this guy would still be wrong --
because a tip is an optional thing.

~~~
coldtea
A, the Steve Buscemi argument.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-qV9wVGb38](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-qV9wVGb38)

------
darkarmani
A tip is for service, not for cooking your food. You don't tip the cooks, you
tip the people providing excellent service. Except at a food truck, there
aren't servers.

~~~
arkades
Agreed. I've been rather irritated lately by the proliferation of tip jars
_everywhere_. Essentially anywhere there's a cash till there's a tip jar, now.
It instantly invokes the relevant social norm, so I always feel bad not
tipping, but then what precisely made someone deserve a tip because they
handed me a bagel from behind the counter?

